# Is College/University better than High School?



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

When I went on Yahoo Answers, the people there said college/university is better than high school because the people there are mature.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

I wouldn't go as far as the mature part, but it's an entirely new environment. The things that mattered in high school (eg cliques, popularity) doesn't mean a thing in college.

The thing I enjoy most about college is that the schools are so large population-wise no one knows who you are. So I can walk across campus as a loner or go somewhere and get lunch and no one cares. I dreaded those things in high school.


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Well in my experience it is better then high school. I like it a lot better, although I hated high school vary much, so that might not mean much, but it is better.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Partly, the reason why it's different is because people are paying for their education. You will notice a difference in class, most students are actually there to learn, and get the most out of their tuition, not to socialize or make friends (which can make it harder for some). It's a selfish game about doing whatever it takes to get the grade. Some teachers don't even care if you show up, the teachers are not going to baby you, but if you miss a class, that's $ down the drain and a weeks worth of catching up..The professors there are very admirable people, it's good to talk with a professor, get to know them..

The other reason why I liked it is you can make your own schedule for classes. No more 6/7 classes every single day. If you're smart you can schedule all your classes on two days. So a lot more free time.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Overall yes, but some parts (e.g. sharing student accomodation with drunk *******s) are way worse than anything that happens in school.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

calichick said:


> The other reason why I liked it is you can make your own schedule for classes. No more 6/7 classes every single day. If you're smart you can schedule all your classes on two days.


What, not in this country you can't, how does that work?


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

From what I've seen so far, people aren't nearly as evil and there are also less BS assignments, so I'd say so.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Resonance said:


> What, not in this country you can't, how does that work?


Online registration, you pick your classes, they usually have multiple options for the same class (same class, different professor, different day, different time). It's helpful to a lot of students who are also juggling work, so they can schedule their classes around their work schedules. So for example, find all the classes you need on Tuesday/Thursday..


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes, it's much better.

The professors don't pick on people or baby them. The students there are more interested in learning in their major then forming cliques. It's a different environment for sure. Basically what everyone else said.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

calichick said:


> Online registration, you pick your classes, they usually have multiple options for the same class (same class, different professor, different day, different time). It's helpful to a lot of students who are also juggling work, so they can schedule their classes around their work schedules.


Oh I see, at any one university here it's only usually one professor teaching a class (i guess we take on less students per uni) so you are stuck with the times they give you. You can choose your groups for seminars though (but never lectures), which can give you a free day or two with a bit of luck.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Resonance said:


> Oh I see, at any one university here it's only usually one professor teaching a class


Man that would've been horrible. I loved having the option, especially since as we all know, most of the time for any given class your grade depends on the teacher and the teaching style. We're paying for classes, so we might as well get to choose.

Ratemyprofessor.com is a very helpful tool :yes


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

less bullies!


----------



## alwaysmistaken (Aug 25, 2011)

University is better than High School for reasons that everyone else has already mentioned. People are not always more mature at Uni though.. I see a lot of immature people attending Uni every time Im there lol so dont be fooled. I still get anxious when attending Uni, but Ive made some good friends and they make it all a little bit easier to handle.


----------



## wmw87 (Apr 20, 2011)

hm... i enjoyed high school alot more.

i actually knew people in high school and had people to talk with on a daily basis (even if i didnt have close friends)

once i hit college all that disappeared and i've never made any friends :/


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## mojo (Nov 6, 2010)

wmw87 said:


> hm... i enjoyed high school alot more.
> 
> i actually knew people in high school and had people to talk with on a daily basis (even if i didnt have close friends)
> 
> once i hit college all that disappeared and i've never made any friends :/


Yeah, I miss having people to talk to everyday.

College would be better for me if I had a car. I could get a job or something. But being stuck on campus with no one to hang out with after classes can be really boring.


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

Everything in life is better than high school. No exceptions.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Well its not as bad as high school I love my uni!


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I was a commuter student so I didn't live the full campus life. Overall for me it was better then high school, but that might of been different if I lived on campus.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

For me high school was better. Being such a quiet and shy person, it takes me more than a little while to build up/form friendships. There's just so many people at a university that I found it impossible to do.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

urrm well I'm at freshers now and its a mixed bag. Like most people are here to basically just get to know people as soon as possible and so everyone is all open minded and that. 

I've been lucky with my flatmates in that there's no dicks and no one is taking the piss like smashing up the place or anything and guy who lives next door to me is 27 but we're on the same wavelength and everything. 

Don't expect everyone to get knuckled down into work in the first few weeks though as most like to live in the moment since for most its first time away from home and all.


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

For me college and uni are soo much better than school, the people are much more friendly and the lecturers much more understanding. The support I recieved for my dyslexia is also vastly better as is the support I recieved from the uni when I began to feel depressed. I much preffer uni life to school life.


----------



## FUBAR (Aug 27, 2008)

Definitely. Students on college/university basically mind their own business. It has to do with a certain degree of maturity amongst the community. Even if they notice that you are somewhat of a loner, they don't pick you out to make fun of you. High school was the exact polar opposite, it was the worst period of my life.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh it is different for one thing


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

I liked college/uni better. I lived on campus in a dorm room for two years, then an apartment. More freedom in college, more choices for classes. I just felt like I could be more myself. Felt as if graduating high school was the beginning of my life.


----------



## CaptainRoommate (Aug 15, 2011)

I felt less SA pressure in college. But I was also deeply depressed so I hated it much more.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

College is so much better!


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Depends on the college and the program. I started out being forced in to the equestrian program at a community college and it was a bunch of immature spoiled girls (50 girls to 2 guys per year) getting their way paid by their parents with no intent on using the degree. I decided it was pointless and after arguing with my mom who was actually using my log in information to sign me up for classes over the internet I just quit going. After a couple years I started again in the computer program and everyone is far more mature despite most not being any older. It's also extremely different since the numbers are nearly the opposite with around 3/4ths being male.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Better in some respects, free periods, more free time and no uniforms, thank God. It really is the best time of your life, make the most of it because from my experience so far, work life is crap -.- I want to be a student again.


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes. Enjoy it while you can because the real world sucks.


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

They're both immature now in days and very fake. Theres no difference in my opinion. Same ****..but I guess it depends where you live, like the area or the college or high school etc.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

For me college was way better. The dorms can kinda suck though.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

College is FAR better. High school was the worst years of my life.


----------



## Zima (Jul 6, 2011)

WAY better. And way better than the real world, too. I'm going back for grad school soon hopefully.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

No, drugs and alcohol were cheaper and more accessible in high school, and the girls were a lot less fussy.


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

persona non grata said:


> Everything in life is better than high school. No exceptions.


This pretty much sums my feelings up.

Holy mother, that was an awful time.


----------



## chato (Nov 4, 2011)

Now I'm really fed with people claiming that college and university are so cool. Like it's supposed to be the best time of people's lives. I would like to tell them "Oh, please, cut it out ok, it's getting old already. Just because college/university was better FOR YOU doesn't mean it's the same case with everyone."

Lies. all lies, life in university sucks that's why people stick to night clubs.. when you are in HS everybody is like yeah fun, when you get to the university everyone is like yeah im a professional now. fk uuuu

In university/college the people were greedy, because they pay a lot of bucks to be there, so they can brag about it later "Oh look, I am so grown up now, I have a diploma". I think college and university makes people more *arrogant, manipulative, bit**y, and a whole lot more competitive*, while in high school the drama involved more childish stuff and it hurt a lot less.

I think the early-mid teens are the greatest years in one's life - you're no longer a silly 0-12 y/o kid, nor are you an adult and people don't expect too much from you. You don't have to pay taxes yet, however you are not as dependent as a little kid. Usually first true love happens around that time. Unlike adults, it doesn't matter how many money you make or if you have a car or not. You are way smarter than a 0-12 kid and know more about how stuff work. I think that's like having the cool stuff from both worlds.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I found it nearly impossible to form friendships in college. Seeing the people in class once a week made is difficult. 

In the last half of high school however, I was able to form friendships and had an actual social life.


----------



## danabeaton (Jul 15, 2011)

I think people do mature and you also get a lot more freedom in classes, whether you go or not and there's lots of clubs to choose from. But there will always be idiots wherever you go


----------



## LONER3454 (Sep 14, 2011)

No it is not better. Yeah people are more mature and there's no bullies, but that doesn't mean you're going to get friends if you have bad SA. If you don't live on campus like me (I live with one of my aunts), it's even harder to make friends (I just go straight to class, and then come home), and you only see people twice a week. Whoopdee do. I'm on my fourth year and no one knows who I am, and I never see the same people, because everyone is taking different schedules.

Plus the work is way harder, and you have oral presentations and group projects in almost every class (for someone with bad SA this really sucks).

For me this is extremely difficult and has caused me a lot of pain and anguish. I am so miserable and cannot sleep a lot of the time because of all the stress the workload causes me. I also am so stressed out and have severe depression and that makes it very difficult to study (I always study alone because I don't have friends). I can hardly even read the assigned chapters in the textbooks (In college you HAVE to read a lot if you don't you will fail unless you're very smart, its very hard to do good by just going to class) Because of that my GPA isn't that great 2.9.

I hate it so much. Every time I see those college party movies and hear everyone say how those are the best years of your life I want to throw up. I graduate this semester and can't wait to get the **** out here.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

I preferred high school, I had friends there.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

College is better if it's a larger university like the one I went to. I grew up in a small, cliquey town and thought high school was horrible. The kids were so judgemental, constantly competing in who had the best clothes, car, friends...such a popularity contest. My university has 50k students so it's too large to be that much of a popularity contest. I felt like I could be myself and no one noticed. I prefer to not be noticed, so it worked out well. I never had many friends, so that didn't change, but it's my own fault for not trying harder in college. There are many, many groups you can join and meet people. There was no way for me to make new friends in high school considering we all grew up together since we were babies, and they had already formed their tight little groups.


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

In some ways yes, others no. I much preferred being at college (I'm in the UK, so that's where I went for two years before uni, rather than staying on at my old school) than being here at university. I've not witnessed (or experienced) any bullying whilst being here, but there are still a lot of immature people and people with their heads stuck up their own arses. I was also quite shocked, to be honest, at just how much emphasis really is placed on going out clubbing and getting drunk, even by my university itself (basically the entire fresher's week each year revolves around club nights - not my cup of tea at all). From overhearing a lot of conversations whilst being in classes it does seem as though the drinking and clubbing culture is one of the main ways in which people here end up socialising and making friends. So that can be quite alienating.

I think university can be a great experience if you really force yourself to get involved in societies, extra-curricular events and the like, because the opportunities are there. If you're someone like me though, who shies away from anything like that (not that I'd have the time anyway now, I don't think, since I'm pretty much overloaded with work!) then it can be difficult at times. I should say, though, I think my perception is a little skewed from being stuck living next to a house full of immature guys this year. It's easy to start hating on students when they're constantly coming back drunk and screaming at all hours of the night... because of the amount of people attending (if your university is on the larger scale) there are always going to be decent people about, it's just a question of finding (and trying to interact with) them, I suppose.

The increased freedom is both a blessing and a curse. No one forcing you to do anything anymore means that it's 100% up to you to motivate yourself and to get involved in things, because (and I can say from personal experience since I've been here three years now and pretty much achieved nothing in the way of a social life!) it's incredibly easy to let the time slip by without really doing anything other than going to a couple of classes a week and then going straight home again. You get out what you put in, I guess.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

melissa75 said:


> College is better if it's a larger university like the one I went to. I grew up in a small, cliquey town and thought high school was horrible. The kids were so judgemental, constantly competing in who had the best clothes, car, friends...such a popularity contest. My university has 50k students so it's too large to be that much of a popularity contest. I felt like I could be myself and no one noticed. I prefer to not be noticed, so it worked out well. I never had many friends, so that didn't change, but it's my own fault for not trying harder in college. There are many, many groups you can join and meet people. There was no way for me to make new friends in high school considering we all grew up together since we were babies, and they had already formed their tight little groups.


Yeah, I regret choosing a small school. I thought that it would be better for my SA since there would be less people (yeah, didn't think too much into it). It's not too bad because it's easier to get help from the professor, but I prefer the anonymity of bigger schools.


----------



## Class (Nov 6, 2011)

I think high school assignments were easier (for me), but I prefer university's freedom--I have so much more time in the day compared to high school.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm a freshman in college, and I personally hated my years in high school with a passion. Haven't looked back on my high school years yet, nor do miss it. I was the high school loner that just had random acquaintances..College is a bit better. Most of the ppl I've met are from religious organizations and stuff..and I only hang out with them about once a week. I'm still somewhat of a loner though, like I still pretty much eat lunch alone in the cafeteria everyday and stuff.

Don't get me wrong, yes you do have your party animals in college..but some of the people who I have come across seem more friendly, take education/studying seriously, and are more open to talking about things that many high school students think of as boring. I also enjoy the independence that one has a college student..making your own schedule, leaving/coming to class whenever you want, joining a variety of clubs, etc.

The only thing I hate about university is that it is way more work. I have lots of late nights & pretty much have to study everyday.


----------



## masterofsadness56 (Jun 3, 2011)

melissa75 said:


> College is better if it's a larger university like the one I went to. I grew up in a small, cliquey town and thought high school was horrible. The kids were so judgemental, constantly competing in who had the best clothes, car, friends...such a popularity contest. My university has 50k students so it's too large to be that much of a popularity contest. I felt like I could be myself and no one noticed. I prefer to not be noticed, so it worked out well. I never had many friends, so that didn't change, but it's my own fault for not trying harder in college. There are many, many groups you can join and meet people.


 Hmmmm! Too late!


----------

